

RESEARCH: Gender Bias in College Admissions Tests - tokenadult
http://www.opposingviews.com/articles/research-gender-bias-in-college-admissions-tests

======
amichail
This is why I like startups so much: you can do whatever you like that will
make the most use of your skill set.

There is no need to convince anyone to allow you to do that -- with a test,
interview, etc.

